# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Respawn Timers for Dragons!

## trendkilla254

Someone linked this in game. It shows when the dragons are going to spawn.

Dragon Timer | Guild Wars Temple

Just killed Shatterer! Worked like a charm. 

Can anyone else verify it is working for them?

----------


## TechTornado

very very useful, thank you!

----------


## darkmaouli

Thanks a lot!

----------


## omarnasri

going to test the timing for teq! hopefully it works. thanks dude !

----------


## shaggsdope

awesome link thanks, i use it all the time

----------


## sol82

Are there other events on a timer, like the Swamp in Queensdale or the Volcano boss in I-don't-remember?

----------


## KiLL3rAs

very nice ^^

----------

